# I've done it



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DAZ


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

asked the boss for a date?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Learned how to park within the lines?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: Keep them comeing


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Realised it's OEM and are going to change your sig :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Finally out of the closet !!! well done, at last, we can call you Tina !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Finally have seen the light and you are going to guy a TTS and even going to choose the ragtop!!!! 8)  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

triplefan said:


> Realised it's OEM and are going to change your sig :roll:


 :? original manfachers equipment ?

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Finally out of the closet !!! well done, at last, we can call you Tina !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do drive like a girl :roll:

DAZ


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Original Equipment Manufacturer

Going to apply to be the new NW rep (where is Telford?)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Finally have seen the light and you are going to guy a TTS and even going to choose the ragtop!!!! 8)  :lol:  :wink:


No Phil they sound well a bit poo. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally out of the closet !!! well done, at last, we can call you Tina !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah true !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
The sound is not the be all and end all though!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

triplefan said:


> Original Equipment Manufacturer
> 
> Going to apply to be the new NW rep (where is Telford?)


In the W/Mids mate and your not far off there is something missing from my sig. :roll:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Oh dear, I sense a little argument arising !!! [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


 :lol: Just press the loud peddle harder mate. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I knew you would DAZ, you have seen the light... nice one mate

So, when you picking the TDi up?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

OK I'll fess up I've gone and signed up for 3 years TTOC membership  Yes i hear you about time too :roll: :lol:

DAZ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How do you fancy membership number 01796 ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> OK I'll fess up I've gone and signed up for 3 years TTOC membership  Yes i hear you about time too :roll: :lol:
> 
> DAZ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


3 years??? Wow nice one Daz [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yeh im due before the next mag :mrgreen:

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How do you fancy membership number 01796 ?


Do i get a choice then ?

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Just seen the email nice one thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So when will i get me little TTOC banner under my avatar ? I would like to keep my Sig pic as is please. 

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You'll have to ask NEM for the group changeover , your pack is all ready and will be posted today  see service with a smile.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well that is very good service with a BIG  thanks very much just in time for Xmas  

DAZ 8)


----------

